# HmoobH8wj - 3 eggs?



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i gonna get some white racing pigeon from a friend. he stop breeding at the moment cause he not racing this year. i told him i really want a to own other pure of white racing pigeon. he told me that he can give me eggs for free but if he have to raise it then it gonna cost me. he told me im better off raise it myself cause he to lazy to step everything up again. so he gonna give me egg when they are lay. i have 4 pair that are ready to mate and lay too but i dont know when. he told me when he pair them and i pair all 4 my pair too so when they lay they all can lay about the same time. 
*
so now i was wondering when i get those 2 eggs can i put one eggs in one of my 4 pair and and replace it later when i found out which egg are empty?
will they seat on 3 eggs too?*

(i will have to find out which 4 pair lay about the same time as the pure white too so i know to put those 2 eggs in)


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

They will but if they are all fertile how are you going to decide which one gets discarded they can't raise 3 babies its to much of a strain on the adults and babies


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

will i know one of my pair gonna lay an empty egg. but when i get those 2eggs i gonna white something on it. so i know. lols

if all egg are not empty then i gonna have to chose which egg i gonna discarded. im not gonna let parent feed 3 baby 

as long i get the pair to seat on 3 egg then im good. i just want to know so i can keep the egg warm till i found out which egg are empty


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

They shouldn't have a problem you could use an incubator till you found out then put them under fosters. I do this during race season putting fakes under the birds then switching the day before hatch


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i dont have one of those but if i can let them seat on 3 eggs till i find out which eggs are empty then will replace it. if not then will just have to chose which egg i dont want and discarded it.


----------



## napcinco05 (May 10, 2011)

you could have a pair feeding 3 babies. though it'll put more stress on the breeders. 3 babies with 2 parents will still survive. Recently i got a cock who is paired to one of my prisoners. the prisoner accidentally got out of the loft. So, i was left with 1 cock and 2 babies. the babies weren't fed that much when they were in the loft so i put them in my breeding cells. They are supplied with grains 24/7 and right now they are able to catch up with the growth a normal squab should have.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

Chances of losing one or 2 is about 75% I wouldn't let them raise 3.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

same here.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I would let them set on all three eggs, then candle test them at 5 or 6 days, if one is bad throw it out, if they are all three good then you should throw one out anyway, they can't raise three babys at once and keep them all healthy. JMO


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

klondike goldie said:


> I would let them set on all three eggs, then candle test them at 5 or 6 days, if one is bad throw it out, if they are all three good then you should throw one out anyway, they can't raise three babys at once and keep them all healthy. JMO


you got that right but i was not for sure if the parent will seat on all 3 eggs.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

They will sit on 3 eggs


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

alright thanks....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Why do you think you will have empty eggs?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I wondered that but after thinking about it I'm guessing they have been unreliable in the past and hes basing the chances on that.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

cause i been be getting empty egg. that was my first round. idk who knows what will happen next round you know.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

whatever happened happened, if i have to throw a egg out i will.. because i want to raise a pure white racing pigeon


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

To make the timing right... what can be done is both you and this person you are getting eggs from, you both would take eggs away from a few pairs.. then his pairs and yours will lay the next round about in the same time frame.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

klondike goldie said:


> I would let them set on all three eggs, then candle test them at 5 or 6 days, if one is bad throw it out, if they are all three good then you should throw one out anyway, they can't raise three babys at once and keep them all healthy. JMO


I had a pair in a breeding pen late last summer and one odd hen that I didn't have a place for so I stuck her in there. Sure enough there were 3 eggs, pretty sure all 3 weren't from the same hen. Never saw the odd hen help feed but she may have. They hatched and fed out the three and I flew all 3 in the later YB races last year with marginal success and one is my best yearling this year. I probably wouldn't expect it to work out well every time though.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

we did that, and we hope they lay at the same time. 
if its 3 or 4 days off will that be okay??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

HmoobH8wj said:


> we did that, and we hope they lay at the same time.
> if its 3 or 4 days off will that be okay??


sure.. you can either hold the eggs till yours lay.you can hold eggs in a cool dry place small side down and turn a few times a day .. or give fakes to yours if they lay first and then do the switch when the white homer/s lay her eggs with in 5 days of yours.

If you get the eggs before yours lay the eggs can be held for a few weeks if need be..the fertility goes down after about a week..but even at a few weeks it is still possible to be viable. good luck.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

okay thanks will let you guys know what happen thanks


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

raftree3 said:


> I had a pair in a breeding pen late last summer and one odd hen that I didn't have a place for so I stuck her in there. Sure enough there were 3 eggs, pretty sure all 3 weren't from the same hen. Never saw the odd hen help feed but she may have. They hatched and fed out the three and I flew all 3 in the later YB races last year with marginal success and one is my best yearling this year. I probably wouldn't expect it to work out well every time though.


I'm not saying that you can't raise 3 birds in the same nest, you could probably raise 4 puney birds in the same nest, just because it's possible don't make it the right thing to do. I breed and race for maximum sucess....it all depends on what you are trying to do with your birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Raising three babies would be stressful for the parents. It is stressful enough raising two.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

okay i call him last night he told me he got nothing so far. but i had 2 pair that is already lays. first pair lay may1 and may3 and second pair lay may3 and gonna lay maybe tomorrow for sure the other 2 pair didnt lay yett but i hope they lay the same time as him. 

my second pair lay her last night and she didnt lay in the nest. she lay outside the nest and i pick it up and put in the nest is that okay? i also came home they were not seating on the egg will that be okay?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

HmoobH8wj said:


> okay i call him last night he told me he got nothing so far. but i had 2 pair that is already lays. first pair lay may1 and may3 and second pair lay may3 and gonna lay maybe tomorrow for sure the other 2 pair didnt lay yett but i hope they lay the same time as him.
> 
> my second pair lay her last night and she didnt lay in the nest. she lay outside the nest and i pick it up and put in the nest is that okay? i also came home they were not seating on the egg will that be okay?


will what be ok? Im not sure what you want to be ok, but I will guess.." is it ok to use the pair not sitting on their egg after you put their egg in the nest for them." well, I would say if they are not sittng on eggs then why would you use them as fosters.?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is this the first egg, or the second egg? They normally don't sit on them until they have the second one.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

First eggs


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They normally don't sit till they have both eggs.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

will my second pair didn't lay her last eggs tonight is that normally?

good news my third pair lay her today while my friend white pair lay her today. cant wait to get this bad boy Mondays.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

can a hen do a hen and have an egg? cause umm i have this male seating on egg tonight.....10:30pm

i have pair the female b4 and she is a female and idk about the cock i got. i just got it and the owner say he is a cock. he also give me the pedigree to the cock and it a cock... this is from pair 2


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

two hens can mate up and put four eggs in the nest but they won't hatch.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

WHAT! they can? i hope that not a hen.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

okay here are the date of each pair i got to lay on.
#1 pair lay her 1st May 1 / 2nd on May 3
#2 pair lay her 1st May 3 / 2nd on May 6 (this is a very late hatch egg)
#3 pair lay her 1st May 5 / May 7 (pretty sure she will lay her on the 7)
#4 pair lay her 1st May 6 / May 8 (pretty sure she will lay her on the 8)

now my friend pair date.
white pair 1st May 5 / May 7 (pretty sure she will lay her on the 7)
gonna go pick it up this bad boy tomorrow. 

*now if pair 2,3,4 have an empty eggs can i replace these 2 white egg with those empty? it only like 2 or 3 day apart will it still work to replace to those pair egg?*


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes they don't count days a couple days won't hurt. Just like they don't know if there flying 200 miles or 400miles


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

alright i hope this all work out okay to hatch these white racing homer bad boy.

Cant [email protected]


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

this way you will have to put both under the same hen


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds like you have the foster birds to do it. good luck.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

alright so i got my 2 eggs from my friend. i also got 4 more eggs too. i have 3 pair seating on 3 egg but im not gonna let them raise 3 baby to take care. i gonna look out for those empty eggs and replace them with it but if there none then i gonna have to trow some out. the other 2 eggs i have them under a heat light in a nest bowl. will it help?
do i want the light close or far? how far from egg and bowl?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think the hot lamp would be good for the eggs. All you have to do is bring them in the house and place them somewhere safe. They don't need to be kept that warm.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

really?? so should i just turn off the light then? or back off the light little more? i went back to check on it, it was warm so i move it back little more so it wont be hot.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

you don't need a heat lamp, you need room temp. and turn the eggs every day. You don't want the eggs to start developing until you put them under a pumper pair.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

k will just turn off tht heat lamp then and turn the egg every day. 

what you mean by start developing until you put them under a pumper pair?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

HmoobH8wj said:


> k will just turn off tht heat lamp then and turn the egg every day.
> 
> *what you mean by start developing until you put them under a pumper pair?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

oh. but i do want them to grow. so i know with one egg are empty and replace them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Developing eggs need the right amount of humidity and the right amount of heat. You are no substitute for the parent birds. To much heat, or too little heat. Too little humidity. You will probably cause them to die, or not be able to hatch out. Why not just replace one of your pairs eggs with each one of these now?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

that something i was plan to do to.... but the 4 eggs i got last was maybe 2 3 day older then the one i have from my buddy and my other pair lays.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry HmoobH8wj...your logic in this is lost on me.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

wow 14eggs let see how many empty eggs i get.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

HmoobH8wj said:


> wow 14eggs let see how many empty eggs i get.


There are seldom any empty eggs. Why are you expecting to get them?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

idk i always get 2 or 3 pair that lay 1 or maybe both eggs that are empty....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS PUT THE WHITE HOMER EGGS UNDER FOSTER PAIRS OF YOURS... IF THE EGGS YOU GET, ARE WITHIN 5 DAYS OF YOU'RE BIRDS LAYING. do you speak a different lauguage or something. ? Im just not sure if you are getting what people tell you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He doesn't want to do that. He doesn't want to get rid of his birds eggs if they are good. So he has to wait til he can candle them all and see which ones are not fertile. Then he is planning on changing the infertile eggs out with the 2 that he is holding. By not wanting to lose any, he is going to end up killing anything that may be in these 2 eggs.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> He doesn't want to do that. He doesn't want to get rid of his birds eggs if they are good. So he has to wait til he can candle them all and see which ones are not fertile. Then he is planning on changing the infertile eggs out with the 2 that he is holding. By not wanting to lose any, he is going to end up killing anything that may be in these 2 eggs.


ok....I see.. had a hard time figuring why people have to make something so simple so complicated.

when you use fosters you have to take their real eggs out from the beginning before they develope,(toss them) use fake eggs till you get your white homer eggs within 5 days..... every single egg that is fertile does not need to hatch! they will have more. if you want white birds then just buy some young ones from someone.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know. The way he is doing this, he will probably lose the 2 eggs anyway. Would have been easier to just toss 2 eggs right away.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

will i went to check on them today. here are the update on these eggs.

Pair one 3 eggs. all 3eggs are good *#1 pair lay her 1st May 1 / 2nd on May 3*
pair two 3 eggs. 2 eggs look so small like a ping pong ball. i think empty but the other egg good. *#2 pair lay her 1st May 3 / 2nd on May 6*
pair three 3 eggs. 2 eggs good. one might be a empty egg idk for sure too *#3 pair lay her 1st May 5 / May 7*
pair four 3 eggs. 1 good the other two might be an empty too. idk *#4 pair lay her 1st May 6 / May 8
*
if i didnt have those other eggs for back up i would of lose alot i think. my eggs i own is only 8 and maybe 5 empty egg. work with 3 baby. sad. give other week or so then will look again and find out which are empty and will trow always.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

no luck. tonight went out to go look and trow always eggs. i guess i only come cross 7eggs out of 12. how sad. =\ i gonna have to do some droping test on male and female to see what is wrong.....


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

umm how can you have soo many pairs laying 3 eggs?? that is sooo odd. Its rare for a pair to lay 3 eggs, but you got 3 pairs that all of them layed 3 eggs each. oh boy. what did you give them? they must have used up alot of their calcium...bad for them.. 

okay, heres what you should do, toss away those 2 pin pong ball eggs because its infertile and give pair #1 egg to pair #2 May 3rd egg.

throw away the 5 infertile eggs that you sure off and distribute each pair with only 2 eggs. 

So when the fertile eggs hatch, swap any eggs that are not catching within 2 days part to another pair that hasnt have an egg hatch yet. and swap chicks that hatch the same days or close to another pair.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you are having that much trouble getting fertile eggs, there is definitely something going on with your birds. You need to get them checked. Unhealthy adults don't have healthy babies.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maybe they are stressed with all this swapping eggs and candlling and worry. I'M not even sure what is going on here anylonger either. lol..

Im glad Im not a "muppet?"


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Me either.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Any Muppet can see whats going on, This guy had some eggs that he wanted to foster, As he was expecting some of the eggs his birds laid to be infertile he thought he would try and keep the white eggs alive until he could find some empty eggs to throw and in place of them put the white eggs, I don't think the birds laid 3 eggs but because he had extra eggs some of his pairs ended up sitting on three.

I agree that all this inteferance has probably not helped but I think the problem here is like people have pointed out - you need to be prepared to throw away a few fertile eggs if you want whites. 

I get what you were trying to do as I have done it on a smaller scale, ie. If I have two pairs that only have one fertile egg each I will put two fertile eggs under one of the pairs and let the other pair start again with a new pair. But I think maybe keeping better records and not involving so many pairs would be a good idea in future. 

Where are your white eggs? How about you put them under a pair and just leave them be.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i wont update ya anymore on this cause you guys seem to be confused what i say. sorry im asian. i have bad grammar. sorry again. =\


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

for heaven sakes, like his pigeons will never lay a fertile egg again.. bet they will...many many times.. 

fostering goes like this. take the eggs out and toss them, put the eggs you want to hatch under the foster pair..two eggs only. wait the 19 days, done.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

HmoobH8wj said:


> i wont update ya anymore on this cause you guys seem to be confused what i say. sorry im asian. i have bad grammar. sorry again. =\


Bro,
There is no language barrier. Its just what youre trying to do is so complicated and confusing. As spirit wing said, there will be a lot of eggs to come so make it simple and let it be.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> for heaven sakes, like his pigeons will never lay a fertile egg again.. bet they will...many many times..
> 
> fostering goes like this. take the eggs out and toss them, put the eggs you want to hatch under the foster pair..two eggs only. wait the 19 days, done.


Yes they will lay more eggs but if racing you want the birds to be around the same age so it does make sense to have as many young as possible in each round, I get what he was trying to do but I think maybe he should have just done it and not posted here as it has confused some of the members that have only ever fostered the traditional way.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Here are the update on the yb


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool man. Are they loft flying already? How many ybs you got?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

yepp they are loft flying. some are still crazy driver but getting there. 15ybs


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

what are both bands on there legs?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

oh one is a au and one is mine own band. lols i did it for the hell of it. =D


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Here is a video of the Yb 2012. 15 of them


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I only see one white bird.. I thought you were hatching white homer eggs.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

there 2 and they are racing homer.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

still missing maybe 3 or 4 picture of my other yb but will get it done tomorrow but here are some. YB of 2012


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)




----------

